# install Flash on Apache [Question]



## whero (Jul 16, 2009)

I want to install Flash on my default xampp 1.5.1 install. Here is my xampp info page. http://70.68.184.75/xampp/

Please directions documention and/or files would be of real help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Install flash? By that do you mean Flash Player or Flash for creating Flash files?


----------



## whero (Jul 16, 2009)

im trying to get it to run on my webserver. here... http://70.68.184.75/


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

flash content will run as long as the viewer's browser has Flash enabled.


----------

